# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  سامسونج تنشر القائمة الرسمية للأجهزة التي ستحصل على تحديث أندرويد 4.4 كيت كات

## mohamed73

نشرت شركة سامسونج في الولايات المتحدة القائمة الرسمية لهواتفها  وحواسبها اللوحية التي ستحصل على تحديث أندرويد 4.4.2 الأخير (كيت كات).  ورغم أن هذه القائمة  تتحدث عن الأجهزة التي سيصلها التحديث في الولايات  المتحدة تحديدًا، إلا أنه يمكن اعتبارها مؤشرًا على الأجهزة التي ستحصل على  التحديث على نحوٍ عالمي.
فيما يلي قائمة الأجهزة كما نشرتها سامسونج:  Galaxy Note 3Galaxy Note IIGalaxy S4Galaxy S4 miniGalaxy S4 ActiveGalaxy S4 ZoomGalaxy S IIIGalaxy S III miniGalaxy MegaGalaxy LightGalaxy Note 8.0Galaxy Tab 3Galaxy Note 10.1Galaxy Note 10.1 – 2014 Edition
 وقالت سامسونج بأن التحديث سيبدأ الوصول منذ اليوم (في الولايات  المتحدة) وسيستمر حتى (الشهور القليلة القادمة) دون أن تحدد جدولًا زمنيًا  أكثر دقة. وبالتالي فقد يستغرق وصول التحديث إلى بعض الأجهزة المذكورة عدة  أشهر.

----------


## esmial

مشكوررررررررررررررررر

----------

